# What You Cooking This Summer???



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I've done my fair share of grilling and cooking in the past, but this summer I've graduate from my gas Weber to charcoal Weber and Bradley smoker....I've done a few things so far and they all have been pretty damn good. My brisket needs work though!!

MossyMo I know you're a big smoker and have seen you on the Smoking Meats forum when I'be been researching info. Keep sharing your good food!!















Wood fire grilled pizza!!!





Another....







And tonight, med rare sirloin tip roast....Leftovers will make for some awesome steak sandwiches with cheese, honey mustard, horseradish sauce and toasted telara rolls....





Post up what you got!!!


----------



## Pellet_fire_177 (Aug 3, 2013)

My cookin would no where near compare to yours! Nice work


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My big experiment was cooking catfish but I forgot to take a picture because it was so good.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Those pics make me hungry. Well done!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Good looking eats and some fine cooking there Adam! I will do my best to post cooking projects more often if you like...

Here is a brisket I did last weekend!

Started with a 14 pound untrimmed brisket, injected with homemade smoked au jus from the prime rib cook a week ago and refrigerated the brisket overnight, then trimmed and also seasoned with Tatonka Dust.


-----

Had the WSM holding steady between 235º and 250º the entire cook smoking with cherry.


-----

Here is the brisket about 7 hours in just prior to separating (internal meat temp of 175º) the point and foiling the flat to go back in the WSM.


-----

Burnt ends from the brisket point were made with Tatonka Dust, brown sugar, Blue Moon - Belgium pale ale and a little Plowboys Sweet 180 was added right before serving.


-----

A hash-brown casserole and sweet corn brushed with garlic olive oil and seasoned with Big Poppa's Jallelujah Bacon Jalapeño rub on the grill with a foiled pan on burnt ends on the lower rack with the brisket was resting in a cooler (pulled with the internal meat tempat 195º), this brisket cooked a little over 11 hours.


-----
Brisket being sliced...


-----
and now plated...


-----

and a close up for your viewing pleasure.



Thanks for looking!
-----
*Hash Brown Casserole Recipe*

2 (16 oz.) containers of sour cream
2 ½ cups cheddar cheese
6 oz. bag of bacon pieces 
1 package Ranch Dip mix (be sure it is the dip mix, and not the dressing mix)
1 large 30 oz. bag frozen hash brown potatoes - shredded kind

Combine everything put the hash browns first to be sure that the dip mix is mixed in, then add the potatoes. Spread into 9x13 pan and bake at 400 for 45-60 minutes.

(For the grill I used a disposable aluminum pan and turned up the grill to a little over 300º instead of the recipe's suggested 400º and I went just shy of 2 hours judging the doneness by consistency and looks.)


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Mossy,

That brisket looks fantastic. Juicy and great smoke ring. Yes, you should post up your projects more often. I could learn a few things from you. Like foiling brisket for example. I never foiled or injected mine which is why it looks like crap roast beef. I started wrapping my ribs for a bit too and can really tell a difference in juiciness when I do that. Just a little easier to overcook them that way for me if I'm not paying attention. I will have to try your potatoes too. We make something similar to that, but with no bacon or Ranch dip mix. That sounds awesome!!

With Fall here it's been a while since I fired up the Bradley. Been smoking a few things over charcoal and of course still fire grilling pizzas.

A look at the "Kettle Pizza" cooker 









Throw some wood over the coals in the back and let her get to around 900 degrees...Cooks great pizza in no time at all









Chicken alfredo:


















Breakfast pizza with some homemade pork sausage:


















First attempt at fajitas. I smoked the veggies for about an hour before throwing the skirt steak on. Really awesome flavor there. No finished pictures though.









Just a quick turkey roast I did one night. Injected it with a jalapeno butter injection and threw over the coals with some smoke until done.










By the way Mossy, I stumbled across some of your Tatonka Dust earlier this summer and have been using it on a lot of stuff. I really like it, especially on stuff like pork chops and steak/wild game. I cooked the last of my antelope chops last week and it was wonderful on them. Great stuff!!

http://www.owensbbq.com/products.html


----------

